# Decoy Pattern Help



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi could someone please lead me in the direction of a thread that discusses spread strategies and patterns or could u guys give me a few suggestions in detail like the big U and which way to face them and how far out from the blinds hunting over about 2-3 dozen fb's woth 4 people etc. thanks for the help


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

we like to put our blinds in the dekes. have had better luck with deekes spread out don't put them to close together definatly this early in the season. comfortalble geese will spread out. face alot of the deekes into the wind as far as a U shape that is up to you. leave a pocket but personally I think geese get smart to the U. specially before they get down to us. other than that do what u seen the geese doin while you were scouting it will explain its self. you want to look as real as possible so do what the geese are doin. good luck man.


----------



## jake urich (Feb 25, 2008)

I like to go more with Nike swoosh shape than the standard U we put the blinds in the decoys 5-8 feet apart with 4 or less guys tighter if more but I don't like hunting more than 4 guys to a spread. We will be in the middle of the fat part of the swoosh with a long tail quartering down wind on one side and a short tail quartering the other way down wind. We usually know which way the birds are coming from so we set up so that the birds will hook just beyond the short tail of the swoosh and the long tail will push them into us. We also put 3-6 goose magnets on the outter edge of the pocket made by the swoosh 15-20 yards down wind of the blinds. I like them closer but some of my hunting buddies are short on self control and will shoot them if they're closer. This is my standard set if I can't scout, if I can I just try to do what the birds are doing. I also like 5 or 6 to one sentries to feeders especially in tall stubble


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I like to set mine like the birds were sitting the night before!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTt
TTTTT
TTTTT
TTTTT
TTTTT
TTTTT
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTTT
TTTt
TTTTT
TTTTTt
TTTTTTTTTTTTTT

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTT TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTTT 
TTTTTTTTTT tTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTtt
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT tTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT TTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I have tried alot of different spreads, and I think it just comes down to how well you hide your blinds!

Good Luck!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I know alot of people say to set up your dekes like the birds were sitting in the field the night before. But how can u always tell how they weere sittign in the field? I usually go with the U shape us the U with it heavier on one side if i know where the birds will be coming from and i can funnel them one way. sometimes i will set up mor like an alley for the landing zone. But i can never really tel how they are set up in the field.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If anyone wants a good book that has many strategies. it is called...

B.P.D.S (Blind Placement & Decoy Strategies). It is put out by Gooseview products. I picked my up from Cabela's.

It is a good booklet with diagrams and brief descriptions. Many different situations from early season to late season. From hunting water to hunting fields. Direction of wind and birds, etc.

Hope this helps anyone.

Because you will always be changing your spread on to how the birds react.


----------

